# Forex price alert (mobile phone SMS)



## grah33 (3 November 2016)

anyone got something setup so that they get price alerts via mobile phone sms?  if so what? it's better to do that instead of looking at the screen all the time.  i know you can do push alerts and so on with metatrader, but again you have to have the pc on.


my phone is with optus and from googling i think they once had a  thing where anything set to  mobile_number_XX@optus.com  gets sent to your phone as text but that seems obsolete now...


just wondering how people are doing it over here?


----------



## Lemoonjuice (3 November 2016)

grah33 said:


> anyone got something setup so that they get price alerts via mobile phone sms?  if so what? it's better to do that instead of looking at the screen all the time.  i know you can do push alerts and so on with metatrader, but again you have to have the pc on.
> 
> 
> my phone is with optus and from googling i think they once had a  thing where anything set to  mobile_number_XX@optus.com  gets sent to your phone as text but that seems obsolete now...
> ...






I run the cTrader desktop app,  it sends notifications to my email which i have set up on my phone so it only receives cTrader alerts.

sms noise is just the same as email noise.  Will something like that work?


----------



## grah33 (3 November 2016)

Lemoonjuice said:


> I run the cTrader desktop app,  it sends notifications to my email which i have set up on my phone so it only receives cTrader alerts.
> 
> sms noise is just the same as email noise.  Will something like that work?




using email instead of sms -  that means i have to have internet enabled always on my phone. that might cost a fair bit more as data is continuously downloaded i imagine (low income earner here) for no reason, and the risk of getting hacked or the phone just getting stuffed around since it's always open to the internet.

(sounds like your pc is on all the time. it would be better if it was off. i guess you don't mind all that electricity staying on all the time  )


----------



## Quant (3 November 2016)

grah33 said:


> anyone got something setup so that they get price alerts via mobile phone sms?  if so what? it's better to do that instead of looking at the screen all the time.  i know you can do push alerts and so on with metatrader, but again you have to have the pc on.
> 
> 
> my phone is with optus and from googling i think they once had a  thing where anything set to  mobile_number_XX@optus.com  gets sent to your phone as text but that seems obsolete now...
> ...




IG have SMS price alerts fwiw


----------



## grah33 (4 November 2016)

they just told me other day that they only do email now...


----------



## Quant (4 November 2016)

grah33 said:


> they just told me other day that they only do email now...




Well my IG SMS alerts are still working fine , they are easy to setup go to payments / notifications and tick the necc boxes . You also need to enter your mobile number in personal details , make sure you use the +61 prefix on mobile number


----------



## grah33 (4 November 2016)

just had a quick look at that page and they are mobile pushes  . i believe that requires internet access (it's not sms). 

i suppose using the internet won't be too bad , especially when i'm at home (it's free).


----------



## Quant (4 November 2016)

grah33 said:


> just had a quick look at that page and they are mobile pushes  . i believe that requires internet access (it's not sms).
> 
> i suppose using the internet won't be too bad , especially when i'm at home (it's free).




Well i can tell you now its SMS alerts , i turned of internet on phone AND IT STILL SENDS ALERTS TO SMS to phone but hey people beleive what they want and dont listen to someone who KNOWS , why do i bother helping , wont make that mistake again and THANKS for going out of your way to dispute my FACTS  .... good luck


----------



## grah33 (7 November 2016)

Quant said:


> Well i can tell you now its SMS alerts , i turned of internet on phone AND IT STILL SENDS ALERTS TO SMS to phone but hey people beleive what they want and dont listen to someone who KNOWS , why do i bother helping , wont make that mistake again and THANKS for going out of your way to dispute my FACTS  .... good luck




there is a  misunderstanding between us.  i certainly have no problem believe in what you are saying.  i'm very open minded by nature.  your screen shot show 'mobile pushes'.  it looks like that is what is the source of the sms messages.  and i may be getting rolled since a customer service person on the phone told me i need internet access to get pushes (so i concluded that push technology is an internet based communication technology ).  but if you say so then i should consider IG as an option to look at.


----------

